# Fish cleaning table



## Bluwave1

Who uses a fish cleaning table? Did you build it, buy it or have one made? I made mine from scraps in the shed. It is waist high and 24"x 24" on the top. I sand the top and paint it about once a year. Show a pic of yours. OOPS can't turn pic..


----------



## Bluwave1

Right side up so you don't have to turn your computer..:biggrin:


----------



## patwilson

Me and my daughters built this one for about $45 bucks....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mines about the same but a little bigger. Cultured marble top. Ive got a chunk of granite from a big sink cut out i use for bigger fish

-mac-


----------



## mikereds

nice tables, i have to make one. theres always scrap wood here at work.


----------



## Igofish

Also from scraps


----------



## SSST

Can't see the tables, too many fish in the way!


----------



## patwilson

SSST said:


> Can't see the tables, too many fish in the way!


Here you go....


----------



## McDaniel8402

I don't have a pic of mine, but it is 48" wide by 24" deep, and a bit above waist high. I topped it with 2x10 pine, and left 1/4" gaps between the slats to help the water and slime run off. It serves me well.


----------



## Treble J

Built mine.


----------



## TBird1610

patwilson said:


> Me and my daughters built this one for about $45 bucks....


You're the only one with the mandatory bottle opener. Guess all the rest are can guys?


----------



## Timemachine

Dang Smack....how many bar stools you got there??


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I am poor so I only have plastic folding table. It sucks cause when cleaning grouper they slide around and it ends up become a wrestling match keeping it on the table.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Timemachine said:


> Dang Smack....how many bar stools you got there??


Four of one kind and two little ones. Ones for back when i played a little guitar in the bars and the other was for the drummer ol "storyteller". Got bar stools but no bar!

-mac-


----------



## mikereds

Treble J said:


> Built mine.


sweet set up.


----------



## mustfish

*nice*



Treble J said:


> Built mine.


Show Off!!!


----------



## oneneo3

Treble J said:


> Built mine.


Really nice setup.


----------



## NOCREEK

Treble J said:


> Built mine.


Right On!!! Well your the obvious place for the 2Cool party. Bring your Acoustic and bar stools Mac, I'll bring a Djembe to slap! All we'll need is some cold beer and bunch of fish to fry!!!


----------



## cpthook

Just moved into a new house a year ago and need ot build one asap, would like to use the white plastic material like Treble J used. May end up using a Walmart fold out table for starters.


----------



## Specks&Spots

I built this one a couple of months ago.


----------



## Justin_Time

Specks&Spots said:


> I built this one a couple of months ago.


Nice!


----------



## rjc1982

I use a couple of plastic folding sawhorses and a chunk of treated plywood for a top. When I'm done I fold it all up and store it out of the way. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Bustin Chops

I never need one


----------



## HarborHustler

screw it, just pay the seafood place to do it for you. lol


----------



## Treble J

cpthook said:


> Just moved into a new house a year ago and need ot build one asap, would like to use the white plastic material like Treble J used. May end up using a Walmart fold out table for starters.


 It is a sheet of cutting board material, not star board. Bout half the price and does not knife score as easily as star board. 8'X4' sheet. Made table 8'X3' and used rest for backing.


----------



## Number_Five

I live too far from the coast to need one...I'm relegated to the public tables.

Five


----------



## patwilson

yep! :cheers:



TBird1610 said:


> You're the only one with the mandatory bottle opener. Guess all the rest are can guys?


----------



## crawdaddct

I normally use the tailgate of my truck.


----------



## Dick Hanks

If you go to some of the big box stores like Lowe's, Home Depot, Menards, etc., they often have short pieces of counter top (like 3 ft to 5ft pieces). These are the left overs from larger counters. they sell them for really cheap. You get a good, waterproof surface with a backsplash. Just add legs. Be sure to seal the ends of the counter because it is usually just pressboard under the laminate. It will crumble if it stays wet too long and unsealed. They work great.


----------



## tentcotter

My table


----------



## SSST

Number_Five said:


> I live too far from the coast to need one...I'm relegated to the public tables.
> 
> Five


X2, somebody take a pic of Charlie's, Goose Island's, Seadrift's, Indianola's and that would be my cleaning tables, lol.


----------



## gater

*Table*

I have built many of tables for others but this week I'll be building a new one for myself. It's not going to be as big as the neighbors I built last summer but it will be in the 10ft range. I'll post some pictures when I'm done.

Gater


----------



## rjc1982

Treble J said:


> It is a sheet of cutting board material, not star board. Bout half the price and does not knife score as easily as star board. 8'X4' sheet. Made table 8'X3' and used rest for backing.


Where did you buy that sheet of cutting board material?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Boedecker plastics sells anything you could want. Shiner TX


-mac-


----------



## Maybe Someday

You can also look at nationwide plastics in houston


----------



## Treble J

rjc1982 said:


> Where did you buy that sheet of cutting board material?


looked up starboard and plastic sales in corpus and the company I found had it. Probably could do the same in your area.


----------



## cpthook

Treble J said:


> looked up starboard and plastic sales in corpus and the company I found had it. Probably could do the same in your area.


I'm in Friendswood, anything out this way?? or houston?


----------



## Guest

Treble J said:


> Built mine.


please I need cast price for fish cleaning table


----------

